

World's Smallest Political Quiz - known
http://www.theadvocates.org/quizp/index.html

======
DanielStraight
I agreed with almost everything... which puts me squarely in the libertarian
category.

~~~
byoung2
I'm on the border between libertarian and liberal

~~~
protomyth
I was on the line between libertarian and centrists, although the text said I
was a Centrists. Interesting questions.

